# --> "dc universe online" auf einem asus zenbook prime ux31a spielbar?? <--



## _PeG_ (9. August 2013)

hi,

wie der titel dieses threads vermuten lässt, versuche ich gerade herauszubekommen, ob es sich lohnt die mehr als 30gb des online games "dc universe online" zu ziehen.. 

DC Universe Online

reicht die rechen"power" meines ultrabooks aus, um das game ordentlich zocken zu können??

daten zum zenbook:
- i5 3317u @ 1,7ghz
- 4gb ram
- intel 4000 grafikeinheit
- 256gb ssd (allerdings die schlechtere variante von sandisk )
- windows 7 ultimate 64bit

problem ist, dass ich gerade die grafikeinheit nicht so recht einordnen kann.. mindestanforderungen für das spiel findet man (dank google) natürlich zu hauf.. z.b.: DC Universe Online systemanforderungen - Systemanforderungen

danke für sinnvolle beiträge im voraus..


----------



## Robonator (9. August 2013)

Nur die Intel 4k? Das wird nichts. Mit dem Teil schaffste es eventuell noch League of Legends auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig zu zocken. Ich würde sagen das lohnt sich nicht


----------



## _PeG_ (9. August 2013)

"nur".. das ist ein ultrabook zum studieren/arbeiten.. 
nee im ernst, danke für die auskunft..  habe es mir ja schon fast gedacht.. hätte die mehr als 30gb allerdings schön schnell im uni-wlan saugen können.. 

schade egentlich..


----------



## _PeG_ (6. September 2013)

hi..

ich brauche nochmal dringend hilfe.. wie kann ich dieses olle spiel deinstallieren?? ich erhalte immer wieder eine fehlermeldung "problem during uninstall".. 

mfg



*EDIT:* alles versucht und letztlich die installation nochmalig repariert und dann deinstalliert.. alles geklappt!!


----------

